# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  nje program per c++

## florieconomy

kush mund te me ndimoi nese se ku mund te shkarkoj nje program per C++, Ne menyre qe ne te te krijoj programe me c++.Un jam duke u perpjekur te mesoj c++ dhe me duhet nje program qe ti shkruaj dhe ti ekzekutoj. Keto programe me leke jane apo jane falas? Faleminderit,

----------


## xubuntu

ky eshte gratis http://download.html.it/software/ved...loodshed-devc/

----------


## EneaKeco

Kliko te ky linku dhe shkarko Visual C++. Besoj se ky eshte programi qe ti po kerkon. Eshte free.
http://www.brothersoft.com/visual-c+...oad-65282.html

----------


## ricky_ch

Këtu e gjen versionin e fundit të *Visual Studio Express Edition 2010*  

*http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Coding-languages-Compilers/Visual-Studio-Express-Editions.shtml*

----------

